# What towns have we selected?



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

To get an idea of the top picks i thought we could put down what departments we have selected......
Score was a 93  

Residencylymouth
2nd:Malden
3rd:Wellesley
4thedham


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Score: 97 

Residency: Boston
1. MBTA
2. Dedham
3. Somerville


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

2001
Score 98
HAVERHILL
Law-town
Lowell
N.Andover

2003
Score 96
HAVERHILL
Amesbury
Newburyport 
MBTA

I jknow I did MBTA and Haverhill but its been so long I'm not sure about the other two :-k


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Salem
Andover
Manchester-by-the-Sea
Ipswich


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

1. Haverhill
2. Lawrence
3. N.Andover
4. Andover


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

Abington (resident)
MBTA (Veteran)
Halifax
Hanover (soon to be changed)


----------



## ELO (May 24, 2002)

West Bridgewater 
Carver 
Taunton (kicking myself)
Braintree


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Peabody
Beverly
Marblehead
Manchester-by-the-Sea


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Veteran an all choices
Everett Residency
MBTA
Montique
Forgot my last town


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

Bellingham (residency)
Milford
Medway
Grafton


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

ELO said:


> Taunton (kicking myself)


You can always change your selection by writing a letter to HRD.


----------



## jmaz (Sep 18, 2003)

Score 95

1. Pittsfield (Resident)
2. MBTA
3. Northhampton
4. Holyoke


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

Score: 95

(1st) Residencylymouth 

2nd:Kingston

3rd:Brockton

4th:Boston


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Score: 95

Southbridge
Palmer
Ware
Charlton

[-o&lt;


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

1 Watertown
MBTA
Ipswich
Somerville


----------



## dimen24 (Sep 25, 2003)

Scored 96
VET

MBTA
N. Reading (Res)
Lynn
Billerica (I think)


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

SCORE: 98

RESIDENCY: Marlborough

1. Framingham
2. Shrewsbury 
3. Milford


----------



## Negaproach (Nov 30, 2002)

Dug out my scores today.

RESIDENCY: Mansfield

Others:
Foxborough
Westwood
Hingham


----------



## mikejg114 (Jun 17, 2003)

Score: 96

EASTON
Brockton
MBTA
Boston


----------



## extremesgs (Aug 24, 2002)

Score: 97

Billerica (Res)
Needham
Acton
Lexington?


----------



## evidence (Jul 24, 2002)

Old score 2001 when no residency 98

new score 2003 with residency 95 (of course)

residency-Boston

2. MBTA
3. Cohasset (on freeze so changing)
4. Salisbury (current special, hopefull future reserve)


----------



## ELO (May 24, 2002)

Does HRD have a form to fill out to change town selection or do you need to send a letter? If someone has the contact information it would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I think you need to send Human Resources a letter at their address.....One Ashburton Place.......Check the website www.mass.gov :-k


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

No form, just send a letter stating which towns you would like to switch to. Be sure to include your name (obviously!), date of birth, and social security number on the letter. I think you may also have to add the announcement # which is 8655. Send it to:

The Commonwealth of Massachusetts
Human Resources Division
One Ashburton Place
Boston, MA 02108


----------



## sasha (Oct 8, 2003)

SCORE 100

EVERETT

MALDEN

MBTA

CHELSEA


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Come on guys/gals,

This post has had almost 800 views and only 25 replies....What gives? :monkeyea:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Are some people too shy to share their scores and selections? What gives!?!

Score: 95 

Southbridge 
Palmer 
Ware 
Charlton 
=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

shawnr76,

Everyone is sizing up their competition...


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Score: 94

Residency: Canton
1. Wellesley
2. Milton
3. Norwood


----------



## sully161 (May 2, 2002)

Score 99

Residency: Boston

The other selections don't mean squat.


----------



## jimmyjam (Sep 30, 2003)

Score: 96


Residency: Leominster
1. Boston
2. MBTA
3. Winchendon


Any outlook on Leominster and their hiring ability?


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

Barnstable
Falmouth
Bourne
Walpole


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

so are we definitley going to a have a published list by Nov 1st?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

yes we will.....we can see it on line November 4th.

You have residency in Plymouth?


----------



## PVD24 (Oct 22, 2003)

Score 98

RESIDENCY - Taunton

1. Brockton
2. Dartmouth
3. Fall River

* Do you guys think I should change my Taunton Status to a different town.. even though that is my residence....?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

PVD24 said:


> Score 98
> 
> RESIDENCY - Taunton
> 
> ...


No, I would never change it if you have residency, you never know. You can always change your other selections. I would change Fall River.....word is they are hiring I believe 13 people from old list.....don't quote me on that though because it is a rumor and we know all about those.


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

Shawnr78, yes, i have residency in plymouth, but probably wont be working there due to their budgetary constraints. i am hoping to get on brockton, but that is many prayers away


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Me too,

I am going through the next F/T academy here in Plymouth in hopes that it will make me more attractive to the Department. I am self-sponsoring so who knows....maybe when I am done, they will give me a shot. With the budget problems it helps me out because it is that much less they have to spend on me. [-o&lt;


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: $$$*



Thimios315 said:


> Not to bust balls....but I think departments only pay $1900 a recruit. So,
> 
> if anything, you'd be helping them by being able to get on the road
> 
> ...


MCJTC upped it to $2300.00 per student officer back in 2002.


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

hmmm...i should look into doing the full time academy too....how much is it and are there any links?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Tiger, 
Do a search on this site for "self-sponsor" you'll see this topic has been discussed in great length. 

PVD,
I would not change Taunton because they have that Inactive Reserve List. So its entirely possible for them to pull names off their Civil Service List and put them on the Inactive Reserve List without any actual vacancies.

Back on topic, the alternate non-resident choices (except MBTA, of course) are almost always useless. There are of course a few exceptions where some municipalities have so few residents who are interested in becoming Police Officers that there are only a few names on the Residents List, usually those towns are very small and don't hire very often though. I believe in 2001 one of the smaller towns in the Newton Wellesley area was in that situation. I doubt you'll see any cities or large towns get to their non-resident list (usually a city of 100,000 people has at least 700 names on the Residents List).


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

jmooney said:


> I would not change Taunton because they have that Inactive Reserve List. So its entirely possible for them to pull names off their Civil Service List and put them on the Inactive Reserve List without any actual vacancies.


Yes that is how Taunton woks... plus they have officers that are still laid off


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

tigerwoody said:


> hmmm...i should look into doing the full time academy too....how much is it and are there any links?


Don't know about links....You do have to have a Police Chief sponsor you though....like jm said if you do a search you will see quite a bit.

It also saves they town any medical coverage.


----------

